# Hello From Edgewater, FL



## J-Dad (Aug 30, 2015)

Welcome. I'm also originally from Central Fla. Had a surfing buddy and a girlfriend who attended Rollins in the early 80s, and still get to fish your area when I visit family.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Flats Broke said:


> We recently moved back to Florida after spending a few years in the mountains where the locals thought the poling platform on my flats boat was a spoiler.


Hilarious!


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

J-Dad said:


> Welcome. I'm also originally from Central Fla. Had a surfing buddy and a girlfriend who attended Rollins in the early 80s, and still get to fish your area when I visit family.


Thanks for the welcome J-Dad. I may have had your friends in one or more of the classes I taught at Rollins, as I was teaching there back in the 80s.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

I live over in Winter Springs and work at UCF but my folks have a place in Edgewater a mile or so south of the ramp. I'm out that way every other weekend or so, usually launching at Riverbreeze. Hope to see you on the water sometime.


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

Same here. 


zthomashome said:


> I live over in Winter Springs and work at UCF but my folks have a place in Edgewater a mile or so south of the ramp. I'm out that way every other weekend or so, usually launching at Riverbreeze. Hope to see you on the water sometime.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from the upper Texas coast!


----------



## Flats Broke (Feb 7, 2017)

Roninrus1 said:


> Welcome from the upper Texas coast!


Thanks Ron


----------

